# Assignments After Joining?



## JimMorrison19 (11 Jun 2008)

I'm not sure whether this fits best here or in Military Administration, but I'm assuming it goes here after not finding anything.

I'm trying to learn a little more on the process of joining and training and whatnot, as well as looking into all the information available on each regiment and its corresponding battalions and companies. The thing is though, I can't seem to find any information on how you get chosen for a specific one after your training despite several tries with the search engine. I seem to remember seeing something about getting to put in "preferences" for units like your preferred trades in training (but with no guarantees), but can't for the life of me remember where it is. Can anyone point me in the right direction? If there isn't any actual link, does anyone know how specific it gets? For example, if you can request a regiment is that the most, or can you put a preference for a battalion or even a certain company?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CFR FCS (12 Jun 2008)

JimMorrison19, 
The only occupation that currently allows you a choice of regimental affiliation is Infantryman. You have three regimental choices (RCR, PPCLI and R22eR) when you apply and even then you cannot be guaranteed of the battalion you will be assigned to let alone the company. The only way to get what you want is to be top student on your occupational training course as they USUALLY get their first choice. You go where you are needed most at the time you complete your training. Your preferences are taken into consideration but bottom line you go where you are told. 

Hope this answers your question.

CFR FCS


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

Unless it has changed, you can't even nail it down to the Regiment you want, and be assured you will get that one.  Speaking from experience of my own in 1989, I wanted The RCR and was offered PPCLI.  I was told "just submit a memo to rebadge when you get to Cornwallis" by the NCO who handled my file.  I did just that, and the RCR MWO who was my CSM was the one to tell me 'denied' in Week 9 of Basic.   

I think you can ask for the Regiment you want, and geographical location, but in the end, that happens IF there are open billets in said unit.  AFAIK, atleast.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (13 Jun 2008)

Yeah, that's what I figured. I had just been looking at different companies and wondered how many people on average asked for specific companies in regiments and got them. Frankly I'll go anywhere. 

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

JimMorrison19 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I figured. I had just been looking at different companies and wondered how many people on average asked for specific companies in regiments and got them. Frankly I'll go anywhere.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.



Maybe someone who is actually in a Inf Bn/unit will wade in and give you the best answer.  My info is 'dated'.   ;D


----------



## JimMorrison19 (13 Jun 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe someone who is actually in a Inf Bn/unit will wade in and give you the best answer.  My info is 'dated'.   ;D



I was actually talking to my local recruiter yesterday, who is of the infantry trade, but I forgot to ask him. :/


----------



## Run away gun (13 Jun 2008)

Most of the 031's I did basic training with had papers saying they were going to the Patricia's. End of course rolled around and they all landed up going to Meaford to become Royals. 

Funny thing, the only guy that became a Patricia was supposed to become a Vandoo.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (13 Jun 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> JimMorrison19,
> The only occupation that currently allows you a choice of regimental affiliation is Infantryman.
> CFR FCS



Check again.CFRC eh?


----------



## kincanucks (13 Jun 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Check again.CFRC eh?



Your point is?


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Jun 2008)

You do not get to choose your Regimental affiliation it is assigned to you when they make you an offer. However that can and does change. As for choosing your Battalion and your company you don't, you finish BIQ ( Basic Infantry Qualification) get badged into your Regiment and from there get assigned your Battalion. When you arrive at your Battalion the RSM will assigned you your Company none of it is up to you as a soldier.


So in short you get no say at all....welcome to the Army get used to not having a say


----------



## smoke (13 Jun 2008)

In the CFRC in Toronto,  when I applied they gave me a choice of which regiment I wanted to get into, I chose PPCLI, I would assume  that you generally would get the choice of regiment you choose unless people are needed else where,  which if that is the case, you will be asked to go else where, I my self have no problems with being posted to RCR  or any other regimeny, but PPCLI was my first choice.

and I can only speak for this with very litte knowledge of how it works, But again I was offered which regiment I would like to be posted to.


----------



## blacktriangle (13 Jun 2008)

Same with me when I started my CT I was able to pick PPCLI and in the notes section I reiterated this as my only stipulation. I also told them that should they screw me around in such a manner, I would remain a reservist and simply go on individual tours. I did not get much resistance, as there are hundreds of PPCLI spots to fill apparently, and plenty of people who want to stay in the east with the RCR.

Bn/Coy is not a choice upon joining, and I'll be happy to take edmonton or shilo.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (13 Jun 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Your point is?



Armoured regiments also have differnt units.
And since when does anyone get to pick prior to joining?Last I knew everyone did that during DP1.

That's my point.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (13 Jun 2008)

I'm actually looking at signing up as an officer under ROTP, I can't see that changing anything but it might - it seems to me that since there are much fewer officers in general it might be harder to get posted to any regiment you'd put a preference in for.

Is there any consideration to first languages, even though second-language training is given?


----------



## CFR FCS (13 Jun 2008)

X-mo-1979



> Armoured regiments also have different units.
> And since when does anyone get to pick prior to joining?Last I knew everyone did that during DP1.
> 
> That's my point.



Since I've been in recruiting the Infantry NCM have a choice upon applying and before selection a regimental affiliation is required. The actual Strategic Intake Plan (SIP) for Infantry is broken down by regiments. The only other choices is for purple trades they are also broken down into elements (Sea, Land and Air).

Armoured soldiers get their choice after DP1.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jun 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> X-mo-1979
> 
> Since I've been in recruiting the Infantry NCM have a choice upon applying and before selection a regimental affiliation is required. The actual Strategic Intake Plan (SIP) for Infantry is broken down by regiments. The only other choices is for purple trades they are also broken down into elements (Sea, Land and Air).
> 
> Armoured soldiers get their choice after DP1.



Yes, that is true.  They can make a choice after DP1.  Whether or not the Corps gives them their choice is another matter.


----------



## AlphaQup (14 Jun 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> Most of the 031's I did basic training with had papers saying they were going to the Patricia's. End of course rolled around and they all landed up going to Meaford to become Royals.
> 
> *Funny thing, the only guy that became a Patricia was supposed to become a Vandoo.*


Excuse my ignorance but I always thought the Vandoos were geared towards Francophones.


----------



## Run away gun (14 Jun 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance but I always thought the Vandoos were geared towards Francophones.



Yup, he was a bilingual from La Belle Province.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Jun 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Armoured regiments also have differnt units.
> And since when does anyone get to pick prior to joining?Last I knew everyone did that during DP1.
> 
> That's my point.



And he was referring to the applicants' choice/wish during the recruiting process not the fact that yes there are other regimental affiliations in the CF such as the Field Artillery.


----------

